# Weird problems with iptables/services and port 514/tcp

## bbibber

To test my firewall, I always go to this page for a second opinion   :Wink: 

To my surprise,  the TCP scan gives an open port on port 514/tcp.

The r* utilities aren't even installed on my system.  There's no trace of them in my startup scripts either.

```
netstat -l
```

 doesn't give anything listening to it, and I configured iptables to drop things by default, and this port centainly isn't one of the ports I opened.

Has anyone of you the same problem with this webscan service or does anyone know what I'm doing wrong ?

BTW.  I'm behind a working masqeraded connection, and when I do a 

```
netstat -M
```

it says I don't have support for 'ip masqerade' on this system.  This is the first time I use iptables (my previous system was a 2.2 kernel -based system) Doesn't  netstat support iptables yet?

(as an alternative iptables -t NAT -L probably works)

Thank you

Guy

----------

## Target

Sounds more like your logging service to me. I'd make sure it's not binding to your external interfaces... and no, it doesn't look like netstat understands netfilter (iptables)'s notion of masquerade.

----------

## Guest

 *Target wrote:*   

> Sounds more like your logging service to me.

 

that's 514/udp (you can look them up in /etc/services)

----------

